# Hooters and Furry things



## Ernicus (Jun 15, 2012)

I was trying to clean my pc and found some old photos I took on my fjuifilm point n shoot about 3 years ago, maybe 2, I dunno.  My sister is involved in a parrot rescue in Florida and we got to go to a wildlife refuge that isn't open to the public to help out and they let us play a bit.  Lemurs are awesome, and they love gummi worms.

Thought I'd share.


Set
Hooters and Furry things - a set on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the owls.  So majestic.  Focus a bit soft to me, but I still like these.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 15, 2012)

There is a lot wrong with them.  lol.  Full auto baby...the way point and shoot should be.  lol.  I knew nothing of photog back then.

Funny thing is, I remember looking at the owl pic and saying "man..that's a great shot...nice detail"  lolol  *facepalm*


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 15, 2012)

I am just jealous in general! The pics are fun!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm with Pink, so jealous! How much fun was that ??


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 15, 2012)

Very misleading post title.

Very disappointed.

Looks like a good time though!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 15, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Very misleading post title.
> 
> Very disappointed.
> 
> Looks like a good time though!



Lol, you're welcome.  +1 me

...and yes, it was a blast.  Most were from behind fences, he had some lions, and tigers...but no bears...oh my.  The monkeys were a lot of fun too, but I could not take the camera in there when we went in to play with them because they would try to take it from me.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 15, 2012)

Ohhhhh lemurs!!! so jealous!!! I love refuges that are not actually open to the public and are just there to help animals, rather than make money off of them...


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jun 15, 2012)

Up close and personal with lemurs LOVE it!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 15, 2012)

Walk in with gummi worms and they are your best friends.  ;-)


----------



## rick93 (Jun 22, 2012)

like the animals! I had a baby lemur a couple weeks ago... somebody had shot the mother out of a tree     He was incredible cute, would hold on for dear life and not let go. Sadly he started bleeding out of his mouth a day later and died   He must have got hurt when he fell out of the tree. Not happy, loved the critter. I had a little bush baby (mouse-lemur) for close to a year (4 years ago(. He ran away Wished that I had my camera back then!


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

Owls make such interesting images....they often seem to look unamused.....


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 8, 2012)

What a treat to get up close & personal with these lovely creatures.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 8, 2012)

It was, I hope to go back when I visit my sis in Florida one day.  Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahh, should know better then to click on a thread titled Hooters....lol They never live up to the expectations....lol

It looks like you had a great time w/ the lemurs!! =)


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 9, 2012)

Ernicus said:


>



I love this photo. There you are with this huge, sweet grin on your face, cuddling two adorable little furry animals, ...but wearing a demonic death skull tee-shirt!    It's really cute!  :thumbup:


----------

